# Safety Belt Caution



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The “waist belt“ type safety belts have a ring or D-ring with a rope attached. Mine, the D ring, opened up and dropped me 15 ft! I only got a bad forehead cut luckily but it could have been much worse! Check those belt rings closely If using this type belt! This happened a several years back but with deer tree sitting in full swing, thought I’d post a “heads up”!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

if you know a welder it's a pretty simple task to put a weld on the split before it lets loose. be careful out there!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mine “appeared“ to be one piece. It was made in a very “distant country” however and probably just epoxied or something. I should have known better as it came free with a hang-on stand. 20-20 hindsight, I should have tested it belt, rope, and ring with a sand bag or something heavy! Don’t trust “those“ guys!😊 I got the four point, crotch, chest “harness“ type Soon afterwards!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Those single chest belt type harnesses we're death traps. Killed more people by squeezing them to death than if they would have just hit the ground


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Be glad you survived, have a couple of friends that have nothing but memories from the neck down.. I'd get a full body harness with suspension straps.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> I got the four point, crotch, chest “harness“ type Soon afterwards!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I’d bet there’s many folks out there who are still using the belt-type since the harnesses are pretty expensive!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

How old was it? I don’t think the old waist “safety” belts have been made for 20 years. Those things are killers.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Could have occurred 20 yrs ago? And yes, they are “Killers”


----------

